# SANTA ANA/ ROOSEVELT SCHOOL- Support Public Education



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

The *Santa Ana *Unified School District and Police Dept. have agreed to allow the show to happen on a Sunday this year. June 3, 2012. Planning any show in this city takes a lot of effort and trust, so please consider attending and making a positive contibution to the kids of this struggling, yet dynamic area. 

Located in one of Santa Ana's most oldest historic barrios, Roosevelt is more than a school, it is a community center providing a daily education for 900 children, adult English and family counseling, gang intervention, and after school education/ safety programs. The school has been featured in the Orange County Register many times. 100 percent of the funds raised always goes to the school in ways the kids see directly.
:angel:
We appreciate any support from local businesses, car clubs, and individual participants. Some of the older kids ( who are by now in high school) remember the first shows and recognize plaques by now. Lots of kids and families at this show. This is the only chance a lot of kids see cars and bikes like this. Some of them rarely leave the confines of their neighborhood. 

Trophies will be presented. There will be entertainment. Vendors for this show are our neighborhood parents who serve up home-cooked Mexican food for you to purchase and enjoy for the school. And we got clean restrooms:biggrin:

This is a big deal for the neighborhood. If you've participated before, you know. The vehicles and bikes inspire many kids to create and be imaginative. We get a lot of high school kids from century and Santa Ana H.S. that enjoy the show too and like to check out details like engraving, airbrushing and interior work. That's why we promote a show that proudly features lowriders. If you've never been here before, you will feel welcome and apprececiated. Bring your eazy-ups , but please leave the personal BBQs and alcohol at home. 

It's a humble community, but there is a lot of pride here too. Please consider reaching out and being a part of this event. *It's a good time in SANTA ANA that makes a difference. 
*No Pre registration 

Vehicles are 15.00 per entry
Bicycles/ Pedal Cars 10.00 per entry

We'll get a flyer soon with more info, but save the date.

Sunday, June 3, 2012

Roll in 8 am

Show 10am to 3 pm


Roosevelt Elementary School
501 Halladay
Santa Ana, CA 92701


Major cross streets are First St. and Standard Ave. ( The school is kind of deep in the nieghborhood among a bunch of apartment complexes, so its easy to miss sometimes if you just drive by.) :wave:

We truly hope to see you there:angel:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hop;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;yes;;;;;no;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LETS DO IT FOR THE KIDS. LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LETS DO IT FOR THE KIDS. LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. TTMFT


HEY BRO MAYBE WE CAN STAY AT THE HOMIES PAD IN O.C. AND HAVE A CARNE ASADA AFTER THE SHOW


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ILL SHOOT THE WORD BY HIM


lowdude13 said:


> HEY BRO MAYBE WE CAN STAY AT THE HOMIES PAD IN O.C. AND HAVE A CARNE ASADA AFTER THE SHOW


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> hop;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;yes;;;;;no;;;;;;;;;;;;;


No organized hop at this one, but OK to hit switches in and out for the kids



mr.widow-maker said:


> LETS DO IT FOR THE KIDS. LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. TTMFT


Thank You:thumbsup:



lowdude13 said:


> HEY BRO MAYBE WE CAN STAY AT THE HOMIES PAD IN O.C. AND HAVE A CARNE ASADA AFTER THE SHOW


...or just have carne asade at the show. Birria and lots of other authentic food served too


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

Vehicles are 15.00 per entry 
it shoud be 20.00 its for the kids


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

rightwire said:


>


BAD ASS RIDE!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> BAD ASS RIDE!


:yes:X2! So much detail


Hope Midnight Vision's great lineup can make it again!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTY


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

memories oc will be there


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

choco74 said:


> View attachment 424506
> memories oc will be there


Thanks for the continued support memories O.C.:angel:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Midnight Vision passing through...








*SUPPORT THE KIDS*SANTA ANA*O.C.*


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

Are there spots for food vendors?? if so how much


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

SICK*SIDE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ROLLIN DEEP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

iamsam_life said:


> Are there spots for food vendors?? if so how much
> View attachment 424959
> View attachment 424960


Thanks for the inquiry. The vendors for this show are regulated to the parents who prepare and sell the food at the show to fund raise for the school. We'll keep you in mind for other future events in SAUSD



debo67ss said:


> TTT


:wave:



comfort said:


> SICK*SIDE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ROLLIN DEEP!!!!!!!!!!


:h5:Oh Yeah...Thank you SICK*SIDE for supporting SANTA ANA. You guys made it happen last year for the kids :angel:



~Purple Haze~ said:


>


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

this was a good show last year :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT for OC KIDS


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Video action from last year.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

cwplanet said:


> Video action from last year.


Nice Video.:thumbsup: See You There.Doin it for The Kids.


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

EL ASESINO WILL BE THERE..........


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! ANYTHING TO HELP KEEP THE KIDS POSITIVE!!!!


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website...good luck

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

rightwire said:


> this was a good show last year :thumbsup:


Thanks to all who attended and made past shows successful:h5:



LSHOPPER said:


> EL ASESINO WILL BE THERE..........
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 429406


Thanks! Look forward to seeing you here:thumbsup:



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> BLVD KINGS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! ANYTHING TO HELP KEEP THE KIDS POSITIVE!!!!


Can't wait to see the glasshouse:wave:



El_WYNO said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks for your support again:angel:



oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our website...good luck
> 
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thanks you Old Memories


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> Can't wait to see the glasshouse:wave:


PREVIEW.................


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> Midnight Vision passing through...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what was this "lowriding 101" i didnt have that class growing up


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

U NO WE	'LL B THERE.........


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

HIGHENDHYDRAULICS said:


> what was this "lowriding 101" i didnt have that class growing up


Maybe u should of attended school more often.


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

They dont teacx lowriding in esl classes.......


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bristol sound will be there to support*:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> PREVIEW.................
> View attachment 430488


:thumbsuprop by if you're in the area! Looks good!



HIGHENDHYDRAULICS said:


> what was this "lowriding 101" i didnt have that class growing up


 We believe it should be a state standard at every school 



TRU*SA*67 said:


> U NO WE 'LL B THERE.........


Midnight Vision :angel: Big part of the community here.



joe bristol said:


> *Bristol sound will be there to support*:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::worship::h5::angel:Bristol Sound , Joe, Tim, Big supporters from the beginning! Thank You:thumbsup:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> They dont teacx lowriding in esl classes.......


i dont think you wanna talk about esl classes to me. the way you speak it oh boy


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

EDUCATION 1ST!!!!!!
T
T
T
!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT FOR SA OC


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> EDUCATION 1ST!!!!!!
> T
> T
> T
> ...





debo67ss said:


> TTT FOR SA OC




Sunday-June 3-2012-Santa Ana @ Halladay & Chestnut


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

All who support schools are welcome:angel:to attend.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

bump 
bump
bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> All who support schools are welcome:angel:to attend.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*








SANTA ANA:thumbsup:O:thumbsup:C:thumbsup:*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

good show went year before last hope to go this year


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAVE THEM DRAW MY CAPRICE AND I WILL PAY THEM FOR IT. :h5:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

_T.T.T _


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

classic53 said:


> good show went year before last hope to go this year


We remember- Hope you can make it again. Thanks for the support:thumbsup:



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> HAVE THEM DRAW MY CAPRICE AND I WILL PAY THEM FOR IT. :h5:


We'll get someone on it :biggrin:



rightwire said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:



1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> _T.T.T _


That '68 is always welcome here:yes:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> That '68 is always welcome here:yes:


UR GONNA HAVE A "STOCK" SECTION? :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> UR GONNA HAVE A "STOCK" SECTION? :dunno: :rofl:


:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*SUNDAY, JUNE 3, 2012
*


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> UR GONNA HAVE A "STOCK" SECTION? :dunno: :rofl:


Yeah its gona b across from bought not built section. 
Yeah I said it lol


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> Yeah its gona b across from bought not built section.
> Yeah I said it lol


:roflmao::shocked::h5:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> Yeah its gona b across from bought not built section.
> Yeah I said it lol


AND SOUTH OF THE HATER SECTION. :rofl:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol ....... Neva that


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> Yeah its gona b across from bought not built section.
> Yeah I said it lol





TRU*SA*67 said:


> Lol ....... Neva that


"EXHIBIT A", UR HONOR. LOL


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

SBUMP:thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> "EXHIBIT A", UR HONOR. LOL


no no exhibit a is "oh ur going to have a stock section" ...
n mine is exhibit b. lmao.......


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> no no exhibit a is "oh ur going to have a stock section" ...
> n mine is exhibit b. lmao.......


:burn:























:h5:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> Yeah its gona b across from bought not built section.
> Yeah I said it lol





COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> AND SOUTH OF THE HATER SECTION. :rofl:


 LOOKS LIKE COPS_ON_PAY_ROLL IS GONA BE IN BOTH OF THESE CATAGORIES :roflmao:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> LOOKS LIKE COPS_ON_PAY_ROLL IS GONA BE IN BOTH OF THESE CATAGORIES :roflmao:


:rant:












































:burn:


















:rofl:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> The *Santa Ana *Unified School District and Police Dept. have agreed to allow the show to happen on a Sunday this year. June 3, 2012. Planning any show in this city takes a lot of effort and trust, so please consider attending and making a positive contibution to the kids of this struggling, yet dynamic area.
> 
> Located in one of Santa Ana's most oldest historic barrios, Roosevelt is more than a school, it is a community center providing a daily education for 900 children, adult English and family counseling, gang intervention, and after school education/ safety programs. The school has been featured in the Orange County Register many times. 100 percent of the funds raised always goes to the school in ways the kids see directly.
> :angel:
> ...


TTT.Orange County.Thanks for the Support


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

cwplanet said:


> The *Santa Ana *Unified School District and Police Dept. have agreed to allow the show to happen on a Sunday this year. June 3, 2012. Planning any show in this city takes a lot of effort and trust, so please consider attending and making a positive contibution to the kids of this struggling, yet dynamic area.
> 
> Located in one of Santa Ana's most oldest historic barrios, Roosevelt is more than a school, it is a community center providing a daily education for 900 children, adult English and family counseling, gang intervention, and after school education/ safety programs. The school has been featured in the Orange County Register many times. 100 percent of the funds raised always goes to the school in ways the kids see directly.
> :angel:
> ...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BUMPITY BUMP BUMP!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Mr. Lo Lo said:


>


:thumbsup:



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> BUMPITY BUMP BUMP!






























:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE! :h5:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> :biggrin:


up 
up 
up.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Help the schools :angel: TTT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*Roosevelt 501 S. Halladay, Santa Ana CA 92701
June 3, 2011 : Proudly show your vehicle to support what parents want most for their kids: EDUCATION

































































*


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-oc-cruise-night-malones-april-21-2012-a.html


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

OC TO THE TOP!!!!!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


Thanks for the continued support *MIDNIGHT VISION C.C.*



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> OC TO THE TOP!!!!!!!


:h5:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

illmatic 63 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-oc-cruise-night-malones-april-21-2012-a.html


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thank You *HERENCIA C.C. *for supporting the Roosevelt show in past years. Hope you can make it this year.













Roosevelt Elementary: Santa Ana @Halladay and Chestnut June 3, 2012
Welcome all who support our community and public education in general.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

cant wait :sprint:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Whts up cwplanet going 2 B ather good show a good deed 4 the kids


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

rightwire said:


> cant wait :sprint:


*"Not Guilty" @ Roosevelt 









*





laylo67 said:


> Whts up cwplanet going 2 B ather good show a good deed 4 the kids


:yes: Means a lot to everyone around here. How've you been?


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

*Apoyen a los estudiantes de la escuela Roosevelt!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Roosevelt School will be debuting "Lucky Star" at this show.

This bike is owned, built, and maintained by the students at the school. Parts were fund raised. This bike represents goal setting and achievement at the school, and was name was chosen by the students. 

Special thanks to Robert (Cops on Payroll ) for painting and donating the frame as well as helping locate the parts. And also thanks to all clubs and past participants who support what public education means for families of low-income students.:angel:

If you cannot attend the Roosevelt show, we would encourage you to attend any school sponsored show. Once again, the politicians feel kids should come last and cut programs, while other state "priorities" recieve modest cuts or full-funding.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Looking good! But we need to cut that seat post for u. So let me know when I can pick it up.


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

*T.T.T*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

_Brought to you by LATINS FINEST & LO NUESTRO CC_


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

rbjazzjoint said:


> *Apoyen a los estudiantes de la escuela Roosevelt!!!!:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Looking good! But we need to cut that seat post for u. So let me know when I can pick it up.


 the bike is at the house till after Spring vacation week , only a few minutes from the school. 



1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> *T.T.T*


:biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN PICK IT UP ON MY WAY HOME.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice pic, ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

baldylatino said:


> Nice pic, ttt


uffin:



daomen said:


> :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:SANTANA C.C./ B.C. 



joe bristol said:


> ttt


:wave:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*Award Categories for the Roosevelt School Show:*
*As with prior years, all judging is by a chosen panel of kids from the school/ neighborhood*
Best of Show Lowrider
Best of Show Street Custom
Best of Show Lowrider Bicycle

SAUSD Partner in Education Club Award
SAUSD Partner in Education Club Award
SAUSD Partner in Education Club Award
SAUSD Partner in Education Club Award
***********************************************************
Kids Choice Lowrider First Place
Kids Choice Lowrider Second Place

Kids Choice Street Custom First Place
Kids Choice Street Custom Second Place

Kids Choice Best Paint First Place
Kids Choice Best Paint Second Place

Kids Choice Creative Expression

Kids Choice Best 1940s and Under
Kids Choice Best 1950s Ragtop
Kids Choice Best 1950s Hardtop
Kids Choice Best 1960s Ragtop
Kids Choice Best 1960s Hardtop
Kids Choice Best 1970s
Kids Choice Best 1980s

Kids Choice Best Classic First Place
Kids Choice Best Classic Second Place

Kids Choice Best Muscle Car

Kids Choice Best Hot Rod

Kids Choice Best Truck/ SUV First Place
Kids Choice Best Truck/ SUV Second Place
Kids Choice Best Truck/ SUV Third Place

Kids Choice Best Import First Place
Kids Choice Best Import Second Place

Kids Choice Best Special Interest

Kids Choice Best Luxury First Place
Kids Choice Best Luxury Second Place

Kids Choice Best Motorcycle

Kids Choice Best Lowrider Bicycle First Place
Kids Choice Best Lowrider Bicycle Second Place
Kids Choice Best Lowrider Tricycle First Place
Kids Choice Best Lowrider Tricycle Second Place

Kids Choice Best Old School BMX First Place
Kids Choice Best Old School BMX Second Place

Kids Choice Best Pedal Car First Place
Kids Choice Best Pedal Car Second Place


We thank show sponsor *Buena Park Plaque and Trophy* for their continued support of kids, education, and car shows.


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

cwplanet said:


> *Award Categories for the Roosevelt School Show:*
> *As with prior years, all judging is by a chosen panel of kids from the school/ neighborhood*
> Best of Show Lowrider
> Best of Show Street Custom
> ...


SORRY COPS_ON_PAY_ROLL LOOKS LIKE THEY DONT HAVE A BEST BOUGHT LOWRIDER CATEGORIE :roflmao::roflmao:
T.T.T FOR THA KIDS


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> SORRY COPS_ON_PAY_ROLL LOOKS LIKE THEY DONT HAVE A BEST BOUGHT LOWRIDER CATEGORIE :roflmao::roflmao:
> T.T.T FOR THA KIDS


OR A "BEST STOCK" CATEGORY FOR U. :rofl:
I GUESS UR GOING TO LEAVE IT IN THE PARKING LOT JUST LIKE AT THE DUB SHOW. :roflmao:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

I see you did make a bmx class this year, ill bring my GT. Any chance my fixed gear could also fit in a class?


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

lowrodder said:


> I see you did make a bmx class this year, ill bring my GT. Any chance my fixed gear could also fit in a class?


:wave:We got a special interest category:dunno::biggrin:
Glad you're gonna try and make it!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*Good news for our school site/ venue and for Santa Ana kids*: (despite the negative comments at the end of the article, typical of many O.C. Register commenters)

http://www.ocregister.com/news/city-347006-park-grant.html


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Congratulations on da grant. TTT FOR ROOSEVELT SCHOOL.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Good job cwplanet on the grant I'm sure good things r going 2 come out of this can't wait


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> Congratulations on da grant. TTT FOR ROOSEVELT SCHOOL.





laylo67 said:


> Good job cwplanet on the grant I'm sure good things r going 2 come out of this can't wait


Thanks, but can't take credit for the grant process, the District applied for it a while ago and it finally got approved. But that is great news for familes, because for Santa Ana, it's true that the vicinity around Roosevelt has the highest density of people living per square mile than anywhere else in Orange County, and the people have had no park. It will be cool hosting future events here!:biggrin:


In addition, all show participants will receive a school/ district certificate simlilar to the ones from other past years shows:










Have a safe Easter and Thanks for the continued support Orange County:angel:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hopely Jr can bring his new Ragtop 2 the show this Yr:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

_






Prestige car club will be bringing "StripTease"._


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

laylo67 said:


> I'm sure good things r going 2 come out of this can't wait


That's right with support from you guys, we enjoy hosting the show and providing a venue in the city we invest so much time in- Santa Ana!



rightwire said:


>


This car is just incredible looking!:thumbsup:



daomen said:


> :nicoderm:


Vik, thanks for being here past shows. Santana CC we know you put your heart into what you do:thumbsup:


prestige said:


> _
> View attachment 461621
> Prestige car club will be bringing "StripTease"._


:thumbsup:Wow!! Great car! Thank you Prestige C.C. for the support:h5:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump....


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*This Show is happening on Sunday, June 3, 2011
in SANTA ANA, CA







*


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Sunday June 3, in beautiful Santa Ana***for the kids


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SORRY BOUT THE LATE POSTIN,THANKS ERIC FOR THE DONATION ON LAST SUNDAYS BENIFIT CARWASH,DAM,YOU GOTTA POST YOUR RYDE AT THE SHOW TOO,NOT TO COMPETE,BUT TO SHOW THAT ROOSEVELT'S TEACHERS HAVE SUM BADASS LOWRYDES TOO:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Vik- Good of you guys to do that for the family in their time of need.:angel:

You're right, I need to get my car out more too


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## VALEX (Jan 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

cwplanet said:


> Sunday June 3, in beautiful Santa Ana***for the kids


Looking good...hope i can't take 1 home


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:714:thumbsup:



VALEX said:


> TTT


:biggrin:



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> T
> T
> T
> !


:h5:


dreamer1 said:


> Looking good...hope i can't take 1 home


Thanks for the Support:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sounds like a good show


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::facepalm:OLD STYLE WILL BE THERE RIGHT ON ERIC


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


:thumbsup:
















artramirez said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::facepalm:OLD STYLE WILL BE THERE RIGHT ON ERIC


:angel:Thanks to OLD STYLE. Recognize OLD STYLE for organizing and supporing events that extend out to benefit the greater community:angel:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks to Robert "Cops on Payroll" for helping the school bike club get back in action again and really does keep at -risk kids off the streets.




















"LUCKY STAR"


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks good Eric. Can't wait


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club will be ther to support.....Ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> Thanks to Robert "Cops on Payroll" for helping the school bike club get back in action again and really does keep at -risk kids off the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U DON'T HAVE TO THANK ME FOR ANYTHING. 
WHAT UR DOING FOR THOSE KIDS IS GREAT.
JUST REMEMBER: "LACK OF MOTIVATION, IS THE 1ST STEP TO FAILURE."


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

laylo67 said:


> Looks good Eric. Can't wait


For sure, MIDNIGHT VISION's been supporting the show for years... 
remember the first few were Friday nights!hno::biggrin:







dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club will be ther to support.....Ttt


Thanks Latin's Finest for the support in Santa Ana




COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> U DON'T HAVE TO THANK ME FOR ANYTHING.
> WHAT UR DOING FOR THOSE KIDS IS GREAT.
> JUST REMEMBER: "LACK OF MOTIVATION, IS THE 1ST STEP TO FAILURE."


:thumbsup::h5::werd:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club bumping the pg Carnales.....


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ya had 2 get out if work early & get car ready & thn roll out but wth in the yrs getting better I'm sure ur city & schools appreciates


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

YES SIR. WE GOTTA HAND IT TO ERIC "CW PLANT". HE'S DOING A GREAT JOB FOR THE KIDS OF HIS SCHOOL AND GIVE US A PLACE TO SHOW THE CARS WE WORK HARD ON. THANKS FROM ME AND MIDNIGHT VISION CC FAMILY. . . . . .


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, you know any venue, especially here in Santa Ana, allows more of the general public to view lowriders in a positive light. The clubs that support school events, food drives, toys drives,etc…deserve a place to display the efforts, culture and creativity of what goes into each unique vehicle. We’ve been asked and even criticized, why do we make an extra effort to promote lowriders as part of the Roosevelt show? Simple: Kids that grow up in impacted neighborhoods like this need role models who can relate to them. Many Orange County residents who attend “regular” car shows would never come to the neighborhood or _want _to support the school. You may feel, as a car owner, that you have nothing to share with a youth. However, realize that you bring a powerful message just in your being- a message that is the most difficult of all to teach in school. To come from nothing- to achieve in life it takes a plan, relentless effort, respect , and a willingness to reach out to others. That’s a message that kids need to see first-hand in practice. If that message is reflected in wire wheels, candy paint, and hydraulics then that’s the greatest reason why we’ve reached out to you. :angel:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> Well, you know any venue, especially here in Santa Ana, allows more of the general public to view lowriders in a positive light. The clubs that support school events, food drives, toys drives,etc…deserve a place to display the efforts, culture and creativity of what goes into each unique vehicle. We’ve been asked and even criticized, why do we make an extra effort to promote lowriders as part of the Roosevelt show? Simple: Kids that grow up in impacted neighborhoods like this need role models who can relate to them. Many Orange County residents who attend “regular” car shows would never come to the neighborhood or _want _to support the school. You may feel, as a car owner, that you have nothing to share with a youth. However, realize that you bring a powerful message just in your being- a message that is the most difficult of all to teach in school. To come from nothing- to achieve in life it takes a plan, relentless effort, respect , and a willingness to reach out to others. That’s a message that kids need to see first-hand in practice. If that message is reflected in wire wheels, candy paint, and hydraulics then that’s the greatest reason why we’ve reached out to you. :angel:


:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> Well, you know any venue, especially here in Santa Ana, allows more of the general public to view lowriders in a positive light. The clubs that support school events, food drives, toys drives,etc…deserve a place to display the efforts, culture and creativity of what goes into each unique vehicle. We’ve been asked and even criticized, why do we make an extra effort to promote lowriders as part of the Roosevelt show? Simple: Kids that grow up in impacted neighborhoods like this need role models who can relate to them. Many Orange County residents who attend “regular” car shows would never come to the neighborhood or _want _to support the school. You may feel, as a car owner, that you have nothing to share with a youth. However, realize that you bring a powerful message just in your being- a message that is the most difficult of all to teach in school. To come from nothing- to achieve in life it takes a plan, relentless effort, respect , and a willingness to reach out to others. That’s a message that kids need to see first-hand in practice. If that message is reflected in wire wheels, candy paint, and hydraulics then that’s the greatest reason why we’ve reached out to you. :angel:


WELL SAID! :thumbsup:


----------



## Betty Boop (Mar 2, 2011)

Very well said Eric!! You know Old Style will be there to support.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:h5::h5::h5:
:h5::h5::h5:
:h5::h5::h5:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*Award Categories for the Roosevelt School Show:*
*As with prior years, all judging is by a chosen panel of kids from the school/ neighborhood*
Best of Show Lowrider
Best of Show Street Custom
Best of Show Lowrider Bicycle

SAUSD Partner in Education Club Award
SAUSD Partner in Education Club Award
SAUSD Partner in Education Club Award
SAUSD Partner in Education Club Award
************************************************** *********
Kids Choice Lowrider First Place
Kids Choice Lowrider Second Place

Kids Choice Street Custom First Place
Kids Choice Street Custom Second Place

Kids Choice Best Paint First Place
Kids Choice Best Paint Second Place

Kids Choice Creative Expression

Kids Choice Best 1940s and Under
Kids Choice Best 1950s Ragtop
Kids Choice Best 1950s Hardtop
Kids Choice Best 1960s Ragtop
Kids Choice Best 1960s Hardtop
Kids Choice Best 1970s
Kids Choice Best 1980s

Kids Choice Best Classic First Place
Kids Choice Best Classic Second Place

Kids Choice Best Muscle Car

Kids Choice Best Hot Rod

Kids Choice Best Truck/ SUV First Place
Kids Choice Best Truck/ SUV Second Place
Kids Choice Best Truck/ SUV Third Place

Kids Choice Best Import First Place
Kids Choice Best Import Second Place

Kids Choice Best Special Interest

Kids Choice Best Luxury First Place
Kids Choice Best Luxury Second Place

Kids Choice Best Motorcycle

Kids Choice Best Lowrider Bicycle First Place
Kids Choice Best Lowrider Bicycle Second Place
Kids Choice Best Lowrider Tricycle First Place
Kids Choice Best Lowrider Tricycle Second Place

Kids Choice Best Old School BMX First Place
Kids Choice Best Old School BMX Second Place

Kids Choice Best Pedal Car First Place
Kids Choice Best Pedal Car Second Place


We thank show sponsor *Buena Park Plaque and Trophy* for their continued support of kids, education, and car shows.

ALL Entrants Judged By KIDS

























​


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club bumping the pg....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> *Award Categories for the Roosevelt School Show:*
> *As with prior years, all judging is by a chosen panel of kids from the school/ neighborhood*
> Best of Show Lowrider
> Best of Show Street Custom
> ...


:wave:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h] Roosevelt School will be debuting "Lucky Star" at this show.

This bike is owned, built, and maintained by the students at the school. Parts were fund raised. This bike represents goal setting and achievement at the school, and was name was chosen by the students. 

Special thanks to Robert (Cops on Payroll ) for painting and donating the frame as well as helping locate the parts. And also thanks to all clubs and past participants who support what public education means for families of low-income students.:angel:

If you cannot attend the Roosevelt show, we would encourage you to attend any school sponsored show. Once again, the politicians feel kids should come last and cut programs, while other state "priorities" recieve modest cuts or full-funding.


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

old style will be there to support the kids:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

GREAT COMMENTS JOE:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT!:shocked:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Just added two more bicycle categories...

Kids Choice Best Bicycle Display

Kids Choice Favorite Bicycle Theme


Going down June 3, Santa Ana, CA 
Area of Halladay and Chestnut:sprint:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest will b ther to support!!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest will b ther to support!!!!


Thanks for the support LATINS FINEST
Looking forward to seeing your club's lineup :thumbsup: For the kids!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> Just added two more bicycle categories...
> 
> Kids Choice Best Bicycle Display
> 
> ...


:run:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :run:


Ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

cwplanet said:


> Thanks for the support LATINS FINEST
> Looking forward to seeing your club's lineup :thumbsup: For the kids!



See ya guys June 3rd.....its al about the kids....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> See ya guys June 3rd.....its al about the kids....


:yes:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

PLEASE SUPPORT SHOW SPONSOR: 
El Toro Tortilleria
1338 West 1st Street
Santa Ana
*Tell them thanks for supporting the Schools



Just ordered today:

250 lbs of Carne Asada 
80 lbs of Chivo fresco (for those who prefer birria)

*


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I love the birria........Ttt u guys lookin g good


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sunday bump....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST O*C ND IE WILL BE THERE


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Kids bump...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club bumping the pg....


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice pics carnal....see ya guys in 2 weeks...Ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT NICE PICS


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club bumping the pg...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*THIS IS ONE SWWEEEETTT ASS RIDE TTT FOR THE 59!!!!!!!!*


rightwire said:


>


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Almost noon bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Almost showtime ....Latins finest bike club O.C & I.E will b ther...Ttt


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Almost showtime ....Latins finest bike club O.C & I.E will b ther...Ttt


Thanks for the support Latins Finest!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Big Thanks to Show Sponsor 
*BRISTOL SOUND!!!!!
**They've been supporting the show for years now and Joe, Tim, and the crew know whats up when it comes to the city and its needs.
Next time you're in BRISTOL SOUND Look for this, and do business with those who give back








*


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

NICE JOB KIDS SEE YOU THERE OLD STYLE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club bump.....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

*I'm ready to cook....Y'all ready to eat?!?!?! Lots of great food on hand, prepared by all of our parents....my own mama included!!!! Now that's what I call Mexican home cookin'.....para chuparse los dedos!!!!! 
We also got some great music and entertainment. Some of our students have prepared a few danzas folkloricas for your enjoyment! This year's show is sure to top last year's!!!! :x:*


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

rbjazzjoint said:


> *I'm ready to cook....Y'all ready to eat?!?!?! Lots of great food on hand, prepared by all of our parents....my own mama included!!!! Now that's what I call Mexican home cookin'.....para chuparse los dedos!!!!!
> We also got some great music and entertainment. Some of our students have prepared a few danzas folkloricas for your enjoyment! This year's show is sure to top last year's!!!! :x:*


Latins finest bike club O.C chapter getting ready for this 1.....see ya guys soon


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL?? JUST ADD UR CLUB TO THE LIST...
1. LATINS FINEST
2. MIDNIGHT VISION
3. SANTANA
4. BLVD KINGS


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL?? JUST ADD UR CLUB TO THE LIST...
__1. LATINS FINEST
2. MIDNIGHT VISION
3. SANTANA
4. BLVD KINGS
5. SICK SIDE SA CC/BC_​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HOPE MY BIKE IS BACK TOGETHER FOR THIS SHOW.TTT LATINS FINEST IE BC


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> _CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL?? JUST ADD UR CLUB TO THE LIST...
> __1. LATINS FINEST
> 2. MIDNIGHT VISION
> 3. SANTANA
> ...


WENT BACK TO VIEW ALL THE PAGES AND THERES:
6. OLD STYLE
7. KLIQUE
8. HERENCIA
9. MEMORIES


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL?? JUST ADD UR CLUB TO THE LIST...
__1. LATINS FINEST OC/IE CC/BC
2. MIDNIGHT VISION 
3. SANTANA CC
4. BLVD KINGS
5. SICK SIDE SA CC/BC
6. OLD STYLE CC
7. HERENCIA CC
8. MEMORIES CC
9. KLIQUE_​


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> Big Thanks to Show Sponsor
> *BRISTOL SOUND!!!!!
> **They've been supporting the show for years now and Joe, Tim, and the crew know whats up when it comes to the city and its needs.
> Next time you're in BRISTOL SOUND Look for this, and do business with those who give back
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bumping the pg....


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> _CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL?? JUST ADD UR CLUB TO THE LIST...
> __1. LATINS FINEST OC/IE CC/BC
> 2. MIDNIGHT VISION
> 3. SANTANA CC
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

GETTIN READY


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> _CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL?? JUST ADD UR CLUB TO THE LIST...
> __1. LATINS FINEST OC/IE CC/BC
> 2. MIDNIGHT VISION
> 3. SANTANA CC
> ...


10. Vicious Ridaz......I spoke with the prez and he said that he's gonna try to take the "most members" trophy. :h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

To add to the roll call. Copy paist. Then etite in the nextclub coming.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> To add to the roll call. Copy paist. Then etite in the nextclub coming.


?????????????????


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> To add to the roll call. Copy paist. Then etite in the nextclub coming.


Sounds like a lot of work. So "NO". Lol......but on a side note: any I.e. Clubs coming to this show?


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bumping the pg....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MR CWPLANET,YOU GONA PARK YOUR RYDE AT THE SHOW,BE HELLA NICE TO SHOW YOUR STUDENTS HOW THE TEACHER OF THE YEAR ROLLS:yes:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

one more week


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest will b ther....


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

daomen said:


> MR CWPLANET,YOU GONA PARK YOUR RYDE AT THE SHOW,BE HELLA NICE TO SHOW YOUR STUDENTS HOW THE TEACHER OF THE YEAR ROLLS:yes:


Your putting the pressure on me Vik-lol
Getting it out tomorrow first time in weeks:happysad: Gonna be used in a quince off of Edinger and Sycamore:biggrin: 



classic53 said:


> one more week


:wave:



dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest will b ther....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Kids bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds hard but once someone shows u its like nothing man. TTT


COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Sounds like a lot of work. So "NO". Lol......but on a side note: any I.e. Clubs coming to this show?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL?? JUST ADD UR CLUB TO THE LIST...
__1. LATINS FINEST OC/IE CC/BC
2. MIDNIGHT VISION 
3. SANTANA CC
4. BLVD KINGS
5. SICK SIDE SA CC/BC
6. OLD STYLE CC
7. HERENCIA CC
8. MEMORIES CC
9. KLIQUE
10. VICIOUS RIDAZ_​


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT GUNNA BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

A good show .....cant wait


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*Roosevelt AWARDS Categories:*
*Automobile Categories*
SAUSD Partner in Education (Club Award)
SAUSD Partner in Education (Club Award)
SAUSD Partner in Education (Club Award)

Kids Choice Best Lowrider of Show
Kids Choice Best Street Custom of Show

Kids Choice Best Creative Expression
Kids Choice Best Lowrider 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Lowrider 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place

Kids Choice Best Paint 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Paint 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place

Kids Choice Best 1940s and Under
Kids Choice Best 1950s Ragtop
Kids Choice Best 1950s Hardtop
Kids Choice Best 1960s Ragtop
Kids Choice Best 1960s Hardtop
Kids Choice Best 1970s
Kids Choice Best 1970s (Yes, two awards)
Kids Choice Best 1980s

Kids Choice Best Classic 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Classic 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place

Kids Choice Best Truck 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Truck 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Truck 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Place

Kids Choice Best Street Custom 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Street Custom 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Luxury 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Luxury 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Import 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Import 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place

Kids Choice Best Muscle Car
Kids Choice Best Hot Rod

Kids Choice Best Motorcycle

Kids Choice Best Special Interest

*BICYCLE Categories*
Partner in Education (Club Award)

Kids Choice Best Lowrider Bicycle of Show

Kids Choice Favorite Theme
Kids Choice Favorite Display

Kids Choice Best Lowrider 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Lowrider 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Tricycle 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Tricycle 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place

Kids Choice Best Pedal Car 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Pedal Car 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place

Kids Choice Best Old School BMX 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Old School BMX 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good ....


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> Big Thanks to Show Sponsor
> *BRISTOL SOUND!!!!!
> **They've been supporting the show for years now and Joe, Tim, and the crew know whats up when it comes to the city and its needs.
> Next time you're in BRISTOL SOUND Look for this, and do business with those who give back
> ...


bristol sound is happy to support the kids :h5:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> Your putting the pressure on me Vik-lol
> Getting it out tomorrow first time in weeks:happysad: Gonna be used in a quince off of Edinger and Sycamore:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DO U NEED A GLASSHOUSE TOO? 


mr.widow-maker said:


> Sounds hard but once someone shows u its like nothing man. TTT


FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINE.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

SMOKES FROM HATER HUNTAZ CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT GUNNA BE A GOOD SHOW


:x:



joe bristol said:


> bristol sound is happy to support the kids :h5:


:thumbsup:



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> DO U NEED A GLASSHOUSE TOO?
> 
> Happened Sunday night- next time:yes:
> 
> ...


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATINS FINEST will be there. IE and OC


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


>


I still have mine from the 1st show that I went to. :biggrin:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL?? JUST ADD UR CLUB TO THE LIST...
__1. LATINS FINEST OC/IE CC/BC
2. MIDNIGHT VISION 
3. SANTANA CC
4. BLVD KINGS
5. SICK SIDE SA CC/BC
6. OLD STYLE CC
7. HERENCIA CC
8. MEMORIES CC
9. KLIQUE
10. VICIOUS RIDAZ
11. HATER HUNTAZ CC
12. ??_​


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

3 more days....


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Some pics of the venue/ school in case you've never been to the prior shows:

Enter Halladay and head to the back of the school, then pass through the rear maintenace gate to the field. 









We use the basketball courts for bike dispays. But you can display bikes by cars on the field too if you want.









We got a nice size field that stretches all the way back to Chestnut. We try to do a perimeter of cars around the fence, then rows filling in. Help us ensure space for all who attend.:biggrin:

















Please keep in mind this isnt some country club grass. This neighborhood has no park close by so the school is it for the soccer leagues and other activities. These fields get used and abused every weekday and weekend and are a little rough. Come for the kids
:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Getting ready for this show.....Latins finest bike & car club O.C - I.E will b ther


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

what time do you want us there


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

For the kids:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

UP TOP!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump.....


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

joe bristol said:


> what time do you want us there


Thanks Joe:thumbsup:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Latin luxury oc bike club will b there


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Bumpity bump......


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:.......


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

We planning to take the trophy for.most members....


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

huh cotton kandy will b there!!!:yes:


dreamer1 said:


> We planning to take the trophy for.most members....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Most members supporting or most registered.  U KOW WE WILL WILL BE THERE DEEP AS IN MEMBERS.TTT


----------



## 1grasshopper (May 18, 2012)

hi there are you taking vendors applications


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

OLD STYLE ROLLING IN DEEP:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Cleaning my bike n getting ready for Sunday....Ttt


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Garage sale weekend in Santa Ana:nicoderm:
Gonna be a lot of people out in the streets around here. More people to see the rides rolling though the neighborhood.

Remember we have food, drinks and more to sell at the school. Every cent goes to kids.

Lastly, not always about the money here. More importantly, its about the people. If you see youngsters and their humble families checking out your rides, please initiate conversation with them and point out the details. The message is that it takes attention to detail and effort to achieve in life. The cars are a metaphor for that, ones that our kids understand when seen in action. :angel:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Well said :thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Can't wait 4 Sunday cwplanet got 2 set my girl n her basketball team 4 chilli cook off in morn & shoot strght over C u thr glad 2 help out


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club It's ready for the show....Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> We planning to take the trophy for.most members....


As long as we all have a good time player that's all that matters!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

see everyone tomarrow


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

classic53 said:


> see everyone tomarrow


TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

COME SUPPORT THE KIDS. IF YOU GUYS CAN. TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club will b havinga car wash ..this would benefit our kids by getting there bikes ready for the summer Carnales.....please come support our future generation...grasias


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club will b havinga car wash ..this would benefit our kids by getting there bikes ready for the summer Carnales.....please come support our future generation...grasias


SIMON.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

ROLLERZ ONLY OC WILLBE THERE


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

RO84CAPRICE said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY OC WILLBE THERE


:h5:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

PUBLIC ENEMY IS WASHED N READY FOR THE SHOW. CW SAVE R CORNER.....E


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

I will be there in this.....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:.....SEE YOU ALL INTHE MORNIN:nicoderm:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

pulling the car out n loading the bikes see in awhile


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest loading the bikes...let's roll


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

was there at 7:30they had about 100 cars and 40 bikes and counting this show will be sold out quick


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt, on the 241


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

on our way


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOD SHOW.ITS TO BAD SO MANY CLUBS IN SANTA ANA N ORANGE COUNTY BUT YET THEY DONT SUPPORT THIS SHOW. I GUESS JUSS CUZZ THEY DONT GET A PIECE OF THE CASH THEY WONT SUPPORT, BUT YET WHEN THEY HAVING A SHOW THEY WANT EVERYBODY N THEIR GRAMMA TO ATTEND.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SO TRUE HOMIE,RITE IN OUR BACKYARD,HELLA OF A FINE DAY,PLUS THE COMIDA WAS OFF THE HOOK,N THIS TIME LOLOS CONTROLLED THE SHOW!!GRACIAS TO THE ROOSEVELT STAFF N STUDENT BODY,WAITIN FOR NEXT YRS SHOW ALREADY......YOU ALL DID A GREAT JOB:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Ttt, on the 241


You should have came out player. !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

We went to support our oc chapter from the INLAND EMPIRE. WE HAD A GREAT TIME. TTT FOR THE OC. MY FAMILY AND KIDS HAD FUN!!!!!!! I LOVED THE WAY THE KIDS WERE THE JUDGES TOTHE AWARDS!!!!


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

GOOD SHOW GREAT DAY CAME OUT FROM TEMECULA BUT IT WAS WORTH IT ...... ITS ALL ABOUT THE KIDS:biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great show again cwplanet thxs 4 the sveing ur spot sorry I had 2 lev early . Hope it help out the kids evry little thg counts rght


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

A sincere thanks to all of you who made the trip to the Roosevelt School show this year. Hope you all had a good time and enjoyed the food, performances, prizes, and of course the rides.
I took over 150 pics of the show including street shots of the rollout at the corner of Chestnut and Halladay. The neighbors were all out on the sidewalks. Gonna have to post those pics tomorrow cause I’m wiped out and they’re taking forever to load.

Have to give Tim and Joe big thanks for making a big difference again over here for all the great raffles. Bristol Sound.

Biggest show yet in terms of registered entries. 130! 
Big THANK YOU to all clubs and solo riders who brought out the bikes and vehicles today. Thank you friends:

Viejitos
Old Style
Original Bombs
Artistics
De Aquellas
Touch of Class
Sickside
Latins Finest
Memories
Balandran Family
Intruderz
Santana
Kustom Oldies
Hater Huntaz
Impalas
Midnight Vision
Vicious Ridaz
Rollers Only
Blvd. Kings
Groupe
Stunning
Classics
Xplicit
Still Tippin
...and a lot of solo riders.


If you were here, but we missed you on the list, then just add it in. Everyone who was in the house is valued and appreciated. Thanks for supporting public education. 

Remember, we also like to go out and support other events so we’ll be seeing you.

:h5:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

The Orange County Register News already has their story up. Slideshow with some photos.

http://oclatinolink.ocregister.com/


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> GOOD SHOW.ITS TO BAD SO MANY CLUBS IN SANTA ANA N ORANGE COUNTY BUT YET THEY DONT SUPPORT THIS SHOW. I GUESS JUSS CUZZ THEY DONT GET A PIECE OF THE CASH THEY WONT SUPPORT, BUT YET WHEN THEY HAVING A SHOW THEY WANT EVERYBODY N THEIR GRAMMA TO ATTEND.


True true I would love to see all. Car clubs together again....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest O.C chapter had a great time...this is our 1st year attending Roosevelt's..hope to see ya guys next year it was nice meeting new plp...a big shout out to cw planet...thanks for.making us feel good...anything we can do to support the kids u know u can always count on us....thanks to Roosevelt student,staff n all the plp who made this show possible...from the bottom of my hearth thanks again n see ya guys soon....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks CW we had a great time again at the show it's so nice to see how much they like the cars and to have a school make us feel so welcomed .The little hand written thank you cards that the kids left were cool and the staff checking out the cars to say hanks for coming out.Your show is nice layed back and one heck of a great deal from entrance fee to food for a dollar with nice people happy to see you heck even the cops where ok haha.THANKS AGAIN ROOSEVELT FOR A GREAT SHOW .


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Dam missed a gd show but my ride was present ..Good job roosevelt school. Il b at next years show with a new ride.


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

ROLLERZ ONLY HAD A GREAT TIME ALWAYS DOWN TO SUPPORT THE KIDS


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Great show Latins Finest c.c. I.E. had a great time TTT for the kids some pics of our fam,*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice pictures carnal. And well said. Let's make this show a tradition from now on. !!!!! TTT. For the kids!!!!!!!



lowdude13 said:


> *Great show Latins Finest c.c. I.E. had a great time TTT for the kids some pics of our fam,*
> View attachment 491102
> View attachment 491105
> View attachment 491107
> ...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> Nice pictures carnal. And well said. Let's make this show a tradition from now on. !!!!! TTT. For the kids!!!!!!!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

BRISTOL SOUND HAD A GREAT TIME ,ERICK(CWPLANET ) AND HIS STAFF DID A HECK OF A JOB ,WE ARE HONORED TO BE THERE AND SUPPORT ALL THE KIDS AND LEAD THEM TO THE RIGHT DIRECTION :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

joe bristol said:


> BRISTOL SOUND HAD A GREAT TIME ,ERICK(CWPLANET ) AND HIS STAFF DID A HECK OF A JOB ,WE ARE HONORED TO BE THERE AND SUPPORT ALL THE KIDS AND LEAD THEM TO THE RIGHT DIRECTION :thumbsup:


X2


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> You should have came out player. !!!


Was going there and stopped at my ladys aunts house and time flew, heard it was a good show!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Was going there and stopped at my ladys aunts house and time flew, heard it was a good show!


It was. Estava de aquellas


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*Thought it was cool to see the historic GRAPEVINE Kustom at the show too:







*
*


























































































































































*


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Gangsta Always in the house!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*Performance by Santa Ana group and Roosevelt students







*


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*Roll OUT : After the show gave the neighbors another show that were all yard selling
















































































*


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

THE RAIDER MOBILE ENTERTAINED THE STREETS AND MAKING PEOPLE SMILE. A SHOW FAVORITE WITH A GREAT OWNER!

















A lot of kids were happy to see Hate Vine too


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TAKING IT TO THE STREETS IN SANTA ANA


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

People running into their apartments to get cameras, and coming out on the balconies to check it out.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

June 9th imperial burgers 6201 Lincoln ave Buena park CA 90620 carwash fundraiser latins finest bike club oc chapter spread the word n come support donations also welcome, let's do it for the kids and be positive


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Impalas OC passing through


























BEST OF SHOW TRUCK OUT IN THE STREETS

SICKSIDE LOOKING CLEAN!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

ORIGINAL BOMBS TAKING IT OUT TO CHESTNUT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

GROUPE thanks for coming



















Vicious Ridaz Recognized


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

STILL TIPPIN A BIG ROOSEVELT SCHOOL SUPPORTER


















OLD STYLE ROLLED DEEP THIS YEAR









CLASSICS : NIce talking with Eli and Mr. ACE, a historic club with deep roots in Santa Ana




















Hope you liked the pics. Thanks to all who came out this year and prior years, and if you were unable to make it out, maybe we'll see you at other events this summer. :thumbsup: Most successful show yet. Lets keep the wire wheels and bombs in the streets and out for people of all ages to see and enjoy:h5:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

damn i went the wrong way when i left the show. :banghead:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Today's OC Register : Print Version


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you Mario (lowrodder) for donating another lowrider r.c. car to the after school program. That was generous and we appreciate it.


----------



## H*K (Jun 7, 2012)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> GOOD SHOW.ITS TO BAD SO MANY CLUBS IN SANTA ANA N ORANGE COUNTY BUT YET THEY DONT SUPPORT THIS SHOW. I GUESS JUSS CUZZ THEY DONT GET A PIECE OF THE CASH THEY WONT SUPPORT, BUT YET WHEN THEY HAVING A SHOW THEY WANT EVERYBODY N THEIR GRAMMA TO ATTEND.



U couldn't of said it any better!!!!
So many car clubs in our own back yard and they could go support a great show!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lots of nice pics.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Wish there was a way to truly show appreciation to all who participate in the show.
Thought you'd like to see how some of the money was spent recently-

Nice engraved academic medals awards and trophies for fifth grade promotion ceremony and lots of proud parents.
Kindergarten "graduation" prizes and decorations
Put an order in for some new technology programs for the reading lab and an order of 100 playground balls for next year:h5:






























Thanks Again!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

very impressive erik i wish all the schools would think like you on how to help the kids and the schools :h5:good job


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

joe bristol said:


> very impressive erik i wish all the schools would think like you on how to help the kids and the schools :h5:good job


X2 excellent job....


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

cwplanet said:


> STILL TIPPIN A BIG ROOSEVELT SCHOOL SUPPORTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Nice pics *


----------

